# 12ft fast action tica with penn captiva 6000



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

Good setup for the surf I just have too many.. Rod rated 4-10 0z good condition all guides good. reel is used but works fine has been spooled with 17lb suffix. $140 OBO.


----------



## cujo (Oct 15, 2015)

cujo said:


> Good setup for the surf I just have too many.. Rod rated 4-10 0z good condition all guides good. reel is used but works fine has been spooled with 17lb suffix. $140 OBO.


SOLD


----------

